# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Teleport to graveyard after instance

## Strath2121

Tele to GY from inside an instance (while solo)

1.) Invite a random name ( /inv hgasjhd)
2.) Leave the temporary party before it disappears. ( /script LeaveParty(); if you want to macro this)

60 seconds later you are teleported to the nearest GY. Saves a lot of time in instances like gnomergan.

----------


## tylen

Or you're moved to where your Hearthstone is set and get it on CD if it's off CD  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Strath2121

> Or you're moved to where your Hearthstone is set and get it on CD if it's off CD


With prepatch, you are no longer sent to your hearth location. Instead you are sent to the nearest graveyard.

----------


## advanta

> With prepatch, you are no longer sent to your hearth location. Instead you are sent to the nearest graveyard.


I noticed this while doing Stratholme runs. Didn't think it applied to everything.

----------

